
New Neanderthal remains associated with the ‘flower burial’ at Shanidar Cave - bookofjoe
https://www.cambridge.org/core/journals/antiquity/article/new-neanderthal-remains-associated-with-the-flower-burial-at-shanidar-cave/E7E94F650FF5488680829048FA72E32A
======
drpgq
I wonder with the recent work with polygenic score of intelligence if
eventually an estimate could be made for Neanderthal IQ.

~~~
ffjkolbvx
What leads you to believe that IQ would be a meaningful assessment of
Neanderthal intelligence? Are you suggesting that the intelligence of an
entire species can be synthesized by IQ? What are your criteria for
characterizing intelligence? What are the measurable signifiers for these
criteria, and how reliable are they? How would you test or confirm the
results?

Why do you prioritize genetic analysis over other forms of evidence that
actually provide meaningful and multifaceted views of Neanderthal behaviour?

~~~
jcims
Are you actually asking all of these questions in good faith? Seems more like
a passive-aggressive way to say you don't think IQ is a good measure for
Neanderthal intelligence. Which is perfectly fair, I don't like compressing
the single most sophisticated phenomenon we are aware of in the universe to a
simple scalar metric either, but there's a nicer way to go about saying it.

